# .22 pistol



## Soup (Dec 4, 2006)

Getting my wife a gun for christmas. I have ruled out the Walther and the Sig. Now i am leaning toward the Rugers or the S&W. My brother says to go with the Ruger.
Comments?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If she is going to use it for target practice and plinking it's hard to beat the old Ruger Marks. They don't cost a arm and leg and that always helps. Good luck.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Another vote for the Rugers; fine guns, all.

I'd further recommend getting one of the metal-framed models instead of the .22/45; if she initially doesn't like the "feel" or wants to dress it up in the future, you could change-out the grips for some nice wood ones.


----------



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

I just bought a .22 one week ago. I looked at the Rugers, but the horribly obtrusive "loaded chamber indicator" on the Mark III's turned me off. I opted for a Browning Buckmark Standard with 5.5" bbl. Of course, the fact that it was marked down to $229, NIB, didn't hurt. They had kept it in inventory a while, because the date on the envelope with the spent casings was 2002. It shoots nice, however. It was a little picky chambering the first round in a magazine, and you had to push the back of the slide once and a while on the first round. However, that got better as I shot the second hundred rounds through it. BTB, I was using CCI standard velocity, and never had a bit of trouble with it cycling after that first round was chambered.


----------



## Soup (Dec 4, 2006)

Just got back from the gun store. That is the same gun I just bought. I took my wife and we both tried on several different models and we both liked the 5.5" buckmark best. We also picked up a 10/22 carbine :smt023 junior model for our 9yr old daughter. Great day!:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good on you Soup, you got the whole family shooting. That's the best way to do it. Another high mark for letting the wife pick her own gun. The carbine for the little girl. Man you got your act together. Good luck and have fun.


----------

